# Extremely high ping on just one computer



## baraulu

So, something very weird is happening to me...here are the facts:


Before I moved to this place, my internet connection was running perfectly.
Changed residence and ISP, internet is very-very slow when loading pages, but download speed is as expected ( 1 MB/sec on a 10 Mbps bandwidth).
 Finally managed to trick my pc into loading speedtest.net by using USB tethering, and my ping using my ISP's connection turned up to be 10023 ms, download speed around 8 Mbps and upload speed at 0.07 Mbps. These results are consistent throughout multiple tests on multiple servers. Also, testing my speed using USB tethering showed normal results.
Now, the funny part is that I'm the only one in this house experiencing these problems, the rest can firstly open speedtest.net and have a ping of ~20-30 ms.
I've also tried using LAN instead of wireless, but with no change.
 Here's the result of ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Baraulu>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Baraulu-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-1D-0B-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-F0-6D-C5-2E-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-B9-A5-1F-E4-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.13(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 April 2012 10:22:52
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 April 2012 16:52:13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0774B6CE-5B19-4520-875D-4100D0BC09C6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1800:f46:3f57:fef2(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1800:f46:3f57:fef2%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Also, by using inSSIDer, I can see that there are no other wireless networks broadcasting on the same channels as my router is using.
Any ideas/solutions are highly welcome as I have absolutely no idea why this is happening..


----------



## TerryNet

What results do you get with an ethernet connection?


----------



## baraulu

Somewhat worse, actually: ping 10034 ms, download 5 Mbps, upload 0.04 Mbps

Another funny thing, I've just installed Ubuntu and pages load significantly faster...I'll come back with a speedtest result from Ubuntu.


----------



## baraulu

Yes, as expected, Speedtest run from Ubuntu gives following: ping: 24 ms, download 7.8 Mbps, upload 0.63 Mbps....

I've also run a malware remover on Windows which didn't find much and I've uninstalled all the softwares that I don't use (or most of them anyway). No change after cleaning and restarting....


----------



## TerryNet

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## baraulu

Did that, no change...

One more potentially helpful information: I've run Windows in safe mode and I didn't experience any problems, all the websites were loading and speedtest results were the same as under Ubuntu.


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, that's definitely helpful. Finding the guilty task or service can be time consuming. Maybe the following will help.

The following services have each given at least one person networking problems in Vista.

SSTP-service (secure tunneling protocol) caused one person's Microsoft network products to go slow: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/715352-internet-connection-verry-slow-windows.html#post5911440

Remote Access Auto Connection Manager caused my Firefox to load pages slowly: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/694271-solved-web-pages-load-slowly.html

In Windows 7 Remote Access Connection Manager has (very strangely) caused my Firefox to slow.


----------



## baraulu

Ok...almost solved...but don't ask me how...
I started deactivating all the non-MS services to no effect, than I disabled everything hoping that I can turn them back on one by one and find out which one caused the distress. I didn't manage to find the right combination to actually be able to access wireless capabilities so out of frustration I turned everything back on and restarted...and now everything works just peachy...
I'll give it a day or so to see if the problem reoccurs, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed 

Thank you very much for your help!

Edit: ping is still rather high: ~500 ms


----------



## baraulu

Ok, scratch that, back to hunting down the rogue service...

For the record, SSTP service was not running when I started shutting them down and I couldn't find the Remote Access Auto Connection Manager.
Also, I don't only have this problem with Firefox, but with all the other browsers and Yahoo Messenger also fails to connect...

I'll try to hunt down the rogue service. If you or anyone else has any other ideas or ideas about how I can be more efficient in my hunt, feel free!


----------



## TerryNet

It's probably more likely a task. Services causing a problem is unusual.


----------



## baraulu

Ok, this might be a noob question, but I wanna make sure I'm doing it right...
My plan of attack is running msconfig and disabling everything that is not Miscrosoft in the services tab, if that doesn't work, I'll continue disabling stuff untill I'll either fix the problem or don't have any service for connecting to the internet.
Is there a different way?


----------



## TerryNet

For services I no longer use msconfig. Instead I use (Control Panel - Administrative Tools -) Services. After noting which run in Safe Mode witk Networking I stop several of the others at a time.


----------



## baraulu

Ok, this is really weird: Checking to see if my keyboard shortcuts are working, I put my computer to sleep, after waking it up, the internet was quasi-working (ping: ~280 ms). So I've made a log using hijack this.
Then I've made a log in safe mode (perfect internet) and then I've restarted my PC and ran it normal mode (internet was bad again) and made another log.

Comparing these files I found:
- No difference between "quasi-running" and "bad" internet;
- Only difference between safe-mode and "bad" internet were following processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Ath_CoexAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Connectify\ConnectifyService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Connectify\ConnectifyD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\SmartLogon\sensorsrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS Live Update\LiveUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\KBFiltr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\WDC.exe
C:\Users\Baraulu\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDockFree\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe
C:\Windows\AsScrPro.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\THX TruStudio\THXNBSet\THXAudNB.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Sync 3.0\htcUPCTLoader.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe

And I've close each and every one of those processes with no effect on my internet connection...


----------



## gerfmarquez

I have a really similar problem but I was told that it might be malware etc and i checked with malwareBytes, bitDefender and other anti virus programs.
But I'm still having this issue, I have one other computer in the same network which shows no problems related to this.
I even tried to boot this computer in safe mode and the problem goes away.
I've suspicious that it might be a web traffic filtering virus that somehow delays my internet connection (only http or https) because in some games I play the ping is like 50 ms but in http traffic ping goes like 1900 ms which is nuts.
My internet is supposed to be 4 mbps but in this computer i only get 2 mbps downloaod and 0.10 uploaod which is crazy considering my other computer connected to the same modem gets 0.60 mbps upload.
By the way this started about a month or two ago.


I already tried to discard microsoft or third party services by disabling startup programs and services with msconfig utility, no luck so far.


----------



## baraulu

Ok, here's how it worked for me: I disabled all the non-MS services and all the startup programs, after a restart, my internet was working well. I started reenabling services that I thought shouldn't have any influence or that I already cleared (e.g. my AV software). My problem reoccured..so I tracked it down to my AV-software, which was causing all the distress. Quick uninstall and problem solved (for me)

Thanks for your help and good luck!


----------



## aguyinaskimask

What about this site
www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

Are the results different? Speedtest.net is java based, and in my experience is a wonky site. I have had many clients where I have had issues with poor test results on that page. Not on others. Another way to test ping is thru cmd while pinging a server over a long period of time. Try this instead, in cmd type

ping -n 1000 google.com

Look at the ping response times over a 1000x test and take a median. DO NOT trust speedtest.net for consistency.


----------



## gerfmarquez

Last night I noticed that if I disabled all of my antivirus features (BitDefender) like firewall and real time protection it had no effect however, somehow my antivirus crashed and I had a chance to test speedtest and the difference was huge, I finally got the reults expected, 40 ms, 4 mbps download and 0.70 mbps upload. Ping dropped from 2,000 ms to 40 ms. [deleted by mod]

I guess I'll have to check with my antivirus support or even install other antivirus.

Thanks


----------

